# Working KUI atty build...?



## GerharddP (16/9/15)

Could the coil masters please unite and tell me how the f am I supposed to build in a KUI atty..what inner diameter coil would fit in there, one wound around an eyelash? Please give me some guidence (spoonfeed) with some pics if possible...


----------



## Riaz (16/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Could the coil masters please unite and tell me how the f am I supposed to build in a KUI atty..what inner diameter coil would fit in there, one wound around an eyelash? Please give me some guidence (spoonfeed) with some pics if possible...


I built mine 1.5mm ID 28g kanthal

Wasn't all that bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/9/15)

Riaz said:


> I built mine 1.5mm ID 28g kanthal
> 
> Wasn't all that bad
> 
> ...



Yip, had the same coil setup, it worked......for a whole 3hrs, then I unscrewed it from the KUI and threw the atty somewhere behind my desk lol It's still there 

Granted I had a BF'ed Atomic which did a much better job at being an atty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (16/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yip, had the same coil setup, it worked......for a whole 3hrs, then I unscrewed it from the KUI and threw the atty somewhere behind my desk lol It's still there
> 
> Granted I had a BF'ed Atomic which did a much better job at being an atty


Lol ok..i also have the bf atomic but damn that kui atty was made for the mini with a big button cover...tell me what out there in the real world is 1.5mm in diameter?


----------



## DoubleD (16/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Lol ok..i also have the bf atomic but damn that kui atty was made for the mini with a big button cover...tell me what out there in the real world is 1.5mm in diameter?



I used one of those coiling jigs with the different sizes on it but a toothpick is roughly 1.5mm to 2mm, I d give that a try with some 30g or even 28g. best bet is trial and error.

Edit: now what would really look the beez nezz on a Mini is the Chalice V3, I'm pretty sure theres a clone floating around on the classies. I absolutely love my chalice, its a class act


----------



## stevie g (16/9/15)

drill bit. I enjoy the vape from 1.5mm the most but trends to burn the juice coz not enough wicking ability did to size. Under 20w is fine though in my experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (17/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Lol ok..i also have the bf atomic but damn that kui atty was made for the mini with a big button cover...tell me what out there in the real world is 1.5mm in diameter?


What's a KUI ?


----------



## kev mac (17/9/15)

Sprint said:


> drill bit. I enjoy the vape from 1.5mm the most but trends to burn the juice coz not enough wicking ability did to size. Under 20w is fine though in my experience.


I thought my Chalice was small.


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

kev mac said:


> What's a KUI ?


Lol...no offense bud but lol


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

Sprint said:


> drill bit. I enjoy the vape from 1.5mm the most but trends to burn the juice coz not enough wicking ability did to size. Under 20w is fine though in my experience.


Hey bud. Glad to see you again..its for my reo mini so will be squonking..no dry hits or wicking issues to worry about but thanks for the info bud.


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> I used one of those coiling jigs with the different sizes on it but a toothpick is roughly 1.5mm to 2mm, I d give that a try with some 30g or even 28g. best bet is trial and error.
> 
> Edit: now what would really look the beez nezz on a Mini is the Chalice V3, I'm pretty sure theres a clone floating around on the classies. I absolutely love my chalice, its a class act


Thanks for the info mate. I know the chalice would be awesome but I need that Reo Grand from @DizZa first. Priorities mate, priorities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

By the way i got it going...5wraps 26 on a 1.5 and the flavor from such a small atty is completely out of this world!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleD (17/9/15)

You may call me an enabler......and you would be right! 

I'll just leave theses here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> You may call me an enabler......and you would be right!
> 
> I'll just leave theses here


With all due respect, you suck...pif me one then....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> With all due respect, you suck...pif me one then....



Well I'm thinking hard on that black mini in the classies, it comes with a chalice v3 clone, if I do take it, you will most likely get vapemail


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> Well I'm thinking hard on that black mini in the classies, it comes with a chalice v3 clone, if I do take it, you will most likely get vapemail


OMG DONT EVEN JOKE....


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> Well I'm thinking hard on that black mini in the classies, it comes with a chalice v3 clone, if I do take it, you will most likely get vapemail


If you do that youl be up there with conan an captain America in my books

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/9/15)

No jokes bud 
I have to wait a week or so to see how things pan out at work, if it works out to favor me, I'll take the mini and send you the chalice, you have my reonaut word of honor.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (17/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Lol...no offense bud but lol


@GerharddP glad I amuse you...bud


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @GerharddP glad I amuse you...bud


a reo like squonker...thats a KUI...like i said no offence bud


----------



## kev mac (18/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> a reo like squonker...thats a KUI...like i said no offence bud


Didn't mean to be rude, just never saw or heard of it.We're a little behind the times here in the States.


----------



## GerharddP (18/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Didn't mean to be rude, just never saw or heard of it.We're a little behind the times here in the States.


I would not have thought the states are behind in any way..thats why i said lol..its almost a clone of the Reo..


----------



## kev mac (18/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> I would not have thought the states are behind in any way..thats why i said lol..its almost a clone of the Reo..


Or maybe I'm behind the times, but seriously I'm unfamiliar with them though a slew of squanks have come out in the last yr.Also I just was introduced to squanking w/ the Rao Grand clone which I'm having some fun with.


----------

